# Help! Algae on Bolbitis!



## MrMole (Sep 12, 2008)

Please help me with this algae!
Its growing on most of my bolbitis
I am using :
- 4 x T5 HO in 120x50x50 tank.
- 10hours/day
- ADA Amazonia Soil and Power sand
- CO2: 2 drops/sec


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi MrMole,

It's hard to tell but I think I see some staghorn algae and some BGA (Blue Green Algae). More information will help us make a better diagnosis:
1) 4X what wattage T5 HO bulbs? 10 hours / day is a lot of light
2) What fertilizers, how much, how often?
3) How long has the aquarium been set up?
4) Have you taken any ammonia, nitrite, nitrate readings?

I assume you are aware that Bolbitis does not require high light to grow well, are there other plants in the aquarium? If so, what?


----------



## boink (Nov 29, 2006)

I see staghorn, bba (maybe) and maybe some rhizo? Similar to what Seattle posted:

Cut off 2 bulbs and run the other 2 for 8 hrs. When your plants look better slowly increase the other bulbs to maybe 4 hours. You need to be dosing ferts with that light setup and up your co2 a bit.

Perform a water change too.


----------



## MrMole (Sep 12, 2008)

It took me a while to order test kits and make tests, here are the results:

NO3 : 0ml > 12.5mg/l
CO2 : 28 mg/l
Cu : 0,0 mg/l

The tank was set up a month ago.
The light is a oddysea fixture with: 2x MH 8000K for 4 hours, 4x 6700k for 10 hours.

I can see new leaves of bolbitis growing up slowly without algea though the old leaves are still affected. I also planted some new stem plants such as rotala green to help. Should I be fertilizing? If yes then how much, since I have ADA step 1, 2 and Brighty K.

Thanks!


----------



## Christian_rubilar (Jul 21, 2005)

I suggest you read this thread since reply 214:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-controlled-imbalances-gda-22.html#post525564
You are having issues about the way you fertilize and Co2.
Regards


----------



## MrMole (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks I will see into it ...


----------

